# custom snow pusher



## equip guy (Nov 25, 2010)

I am converting a fisher 9ft plow and making it to a pusher, to mount to my jd310 backhoe. Has anyone done this, I have a rubber cutting edge, cut the side plates, made supports, and now fabing the fork mounts for the bucket. No pics right now, but will post soon, just want to see what you guys are using with old surplus equip laying around. THANKS


----------



## Leggslandscape (Jan 29, 2010)

def post pics i am bout to convert one with detachable side plates so i can still use it as just a plow as well as a pusher


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

How did your guys conversion go?


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

made one out of a 8 ft for my skidsteer left the steel edge on its a bottom trip so it works great scrapes up hardpac good . Made a 10 ft for my backhoe steel edge no trip but works good plus it was a free plow and it took a pizza and a 12 pack to build. cannot beat the price


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

lawnboy2121;1520423 said:


> Made a 10 ft for my backhoe steel edge no trip


Don't like your backhoe driver much?


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

smooth parking lot and a operator that knows what he is doing there is no problem. we have been plowing the same lot for a lot of years so he knows there the problems r beside it scrapes up hardpac well if needed


----------



## Effinay (Dec 6, 2009)

I've been studying snow pushers for a couple years and have got a Fisher 9 footer laying around that will probably do the trick. Going to keep the trip edge to help cut some costs, but what about modifications to use it with the bucket on my loader. Looks like I'll need to cut off all the stock stuff to weld in a piece of channel to support the fingers/tabs that the bucket slide in to. Have heard of others here making these conversions but have yet to see pics. Anybody got anything to share?


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

r u putting it on a skidsteer or a backhoe. If u r putting it on a skidsteer weld the plate to the end of the semi circle it gives u a little more reach to pile snow


----------

